# franklin hunting club deer cam pictures



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Here a few pictures of some of our deer enjoy.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are some very nice lookin deer.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*more*

more


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*more*

more


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

That tall tined buck from the pics on 10/31 is a stud. And the rest of them good ones too.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*more*

more


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Too bad you weren't on that plot on Halloween morning.


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

Bryan saw these three bucks at righthand stand last sunday,did not shoot them because I thought they were yours. LOL Darrell.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy Moley!!!!! Id like to see that gnarly 5pt in daylight! and any of the other ones too:thumbup:


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Nice deer, would love to see one with a bloody hole in him.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm hoping to see at least one of these bucks during the Rut.


----------



## Caseylowery29 (May 21, 2010)

Those are all good deer, and im sure you'll see at least one of them during the rut. good luck!


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

nice bucks, do yall have any problem witht the hogs on your feeders during the summer


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes they destroyed our corn patches we planted on certain food plots this past summer and figured out how to empty the box feeders and automatics was the dinner bell as well, so we built one big hog trap cage as a test model and we caught 9 at one time but Were only able to set it one time this past summer before bow season come in. Everything I have read on this subject says this is about the best way to combat the feral hog problem that is taken Alabama by storm is trap them. A few years ago no one ever seen a hog ever, but now everyone is starting to see the problems they can cause. I'm thinking the buck eye feeder design my be the way to go as far a feeding program so we dont feed the hogs anymore. How about ya'll?


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

yeah they definetly cause soom problems. We stopped putting out corn 100% in the summer and we now have a lot less hogs than before, but the ones we are left with are the smarter nocturnal hogs for the most part. When you set your traps how long do you give it before you check them.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

We will set it on Sunday when we leave going home and someone will check it by Friday. We are going to put a cut off 55 gallon drum in the cage for them with water this summer, because they say they will die really fast without it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well since I hunt hogs I will not be on a lease that does not have them and I also prefer those leases that do not trap them either. Hogs season is all year on private land, deer just a few months....my problem now are bears, they are everywhere!


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

We (ClayJunky ) and I just started using a trap for our jog problem. What's the best way to bait it?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

mrmojo2136 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> We (ClayJunky ) and I just started using a trap for our jog problem. What's the best way to bait it?


 Sour corn has always worked for me


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted



lingfisher1 said:


> mrmojo2136 said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted
> ...


We've been doing that but just putting it on the ground. Do we need to use a bucket? How do you do it? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

mrmojo2136 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> We've been doing that but just putting it on the ground. Do we need to use a bucket? How do you do it? Thanks in advance!!


Sour it in a bucket first then take and pour it on the ground in the trap. Not sure how your trap is designed but the ones I have used the trip for the door was in the back of the trap and we poured the corn around the trip.


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Gotcha!! We have it setup with just a stick propping up the door with the corn poured toward the middle. I think that will work also but prob need to pour more corn


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Rut*

Has anyone got any reports from the Beatrice / Vredenburgh or Camden area on any bucks running does today etc?


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Franklin hunting club said:


> Here a few pictures of some of our deer enjoy.


 I'm headed up to Vredenburgh to hopefully put a hole in one of these deer this weekend! Good luck everyone


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I passed on bad info.........so I. Deleted my post.......but the rut is hard and heavy right now in Monroe and Wilcox


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Were in evergreen. We got up to camp REALLY late today. We pulled in at 510pm. Obviously there was no way to get to a treestand so we decided to walk down to the barn And see what was in the farmers field. There was a really good buck tending a doe in the field but it was just a little too late to see HOW good he was. We passed on him but maybe tomorrow. Its a field we don't have a camera on so it could be a overlooked hot spot!


----------



## woodsmaster742 (Jan 20, 2011)

nice deer man. hope you can take the tall 5. he's kind of a cull.imo. what cam are you using. if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Moultrie i 40


----------



## Black (Jan 24, 2011)

As far as attracting hogs, I might be wrong, but this is what an old timer told me. Basically make the food smell as awful as possible. Rotten/soured corn, apples, etc, and then hang a bucket/container of old motor oil and allow it to drip down the side of the tree. Supposedly that will really bring them in. I don't really know, just something I heard and figured I would pass on.


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

ok how did yall do


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

I thinking we ended up with 12 bucks 5 does from all our guys that we could get to go hunting this year.......lol 
We had a very fun trouble free season this year and looks like we got a bunch of great guys now who care about letting deer walk and growing some horns now and they all enjoy hanging out and relaxing around the fire with everyone and that's what's it's all about! It's kind of like a big ol family at our camp house. Can't wait to do it all again next year! :thumbup:


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*A Few more pictures off the same scrapt*

A few of us are going up the February 19th to show our lease to a few possible new members to help pay for that new land we just got and put out a few cameras then pour out (33)50lb bags of Trace minerals and (33) 50lb salt blocks for or deer to get ready for that summer time horn growing season again. :yes:


----------



## steve adams (Feb 4, 2011)

*steve sheas buck*

if you would like some live pics of your deer, feel free to email me and i will gladly send them to you. we have been watching him since november and have some really nice pics of him. [email protected].


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you that would be really cool. He is still alive by the way. My little hunting buddy Dakota had him dead by all rights at 50 steps and could not get it done, due to a condition they call BUCK FEVER......LOL He never even shot the gun because it would stop moving he said the gun that is..LOL


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

*Day walker*

I was hopeing this one made it through the rut!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

So at the end of the season what did your club end up killing?(bucks,does numbers)


----------



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

Franklin hunting club said:


> I thinking we ended up with 12 bucks 5 does from all our guys that we could get to go hunting this year.......lol
> We had a very fun trouble free season this year and looks like we got a bunch of great guys now who care about letting deer walk and growing some horns now and they all enjoy hanging out and relaxing around the fire with everyone and that's what's it's all about! It's kind of like a big ol family at our camp house. Can't wait to do it all again next year! :thumbup:


Are you wes brother?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

yeah he is


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice buck.


----------

